# need for speed underground crash on "play online"



## ken-ywk (Sep 20, 2008)

im using vista ultimate, and when i play nfsu, it just run fluently but whenever i press on "play online" it crashed, 
and windows pop up "speed.exe has stopped working"
how can i solved this problem??


----------



## shomoser (Apr 7, 2009)

dude i have this same problem anyone have a solution? but im running vista not ultimate on the laptop and it only happens in laptop


----------

